# a scary federal pacific photo



## erc2995 (Oct 25, 2009)

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/3788/federalpacific.jpg
first post and not sure how else to share a pic

Everyone talks about explaining to home owners that deferal pacific panels are dangerous. this pic should be a good selling point if you show a customer,
this panel was in my girlfriends aunts house the fire didnt spread anywhere else because the panel cover was on tight (i think) anyway the big melty spot is where the 100 amp main was
the photo was taken after it was torn off wall


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

yikes.


----------



## Stator (Oct 31, 2009)

Cheap resi crap... Let me guess, either the bus couldn't handle the ampacity or the breaker didn't open on an over load condition.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Click on the







icon, and insert the photos' URL there:














What happened to the main breaker?


----------



## erc2995 (Oct 25, 2009)

it was so melted down it just kinda fell out and got thrown in a trash can while i was cleaning up and didnt know a pic was going to be taken. not really sure how the fire started home owner was at work and came home to no electric and a basement filled with smoke


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That looks like a catastophic event, such as a lightning strike, or other surge.

I have seen other brands of panels have similar meltdowns under those type of circumstances.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

The problem is obvious. The original installer mounted the panel sideways.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> The problem is obvious. The original installer mounted the panel sideways.


 
Yep, and on closer inspection...the electricity juice settled in the bottom side of the panel and caused it to fail.

Those panels are complete GARBAGE I don't know why they still sell them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yep, and on closer inspection...the electricity juice settled in the bottom side of the panel and caused it to fail.
> 
> Those panels are complete GARBAGE I don't know why they still sell them.


I have never seen a FP panel for sale around here :blink:

Anyone else see a FP on sale??


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have never seen a FP panel for sale around here :blink:
> 
> Anyone else see a FP on sale??


The Canadian version is called Federal Pioneer and they very much do still sell panels using Stab-Lok breakers. No idea if the internal design of the breaker has changed though. That is a damn scary picture by the way.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The Canadian version is called Federal Pioneer and they very much do still sell panels using Stab-Lok breakers. No idea if the internal design of the breaker has changed though. That is a damn scary picture by the way.


 
Even if they have changed the design of the breakers themselves, the system itself sucks lol. We already know that though...I just wish Schneider electric would drop the FPE line totally.

I don't think you are allowed to use FPE GFCI breakers in Ontario...not sure about this but I can remember having to install a small sub panel to house a different brand of GFI breaker whenever we hooked up a hot tub to an FPE panel to satisfy me and ESA.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm, looks like a normal everyday Federal Pacific Panel to me... Whats the problem?


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

*!*



Grimlock said:


> Hmm, looks like a normal everyday Federal Pacific Panel to me... Whats the problem?


I agree, those panels are junk! Square is a good upgrade:thumbup:


----------



## amessner (Dec 17, 2009)

*Federal has a bad rap*

Don't buy federal Pacific breakers unless they're tested. You can spent time finding photos of burnt panels made by everyone (federal has a worse reputation than most, but no manufacture is completely free of defects.) If it's a critical application, don't leave it to chance that the breaker will trip. Get it tested if there's doubt. Any decent supplier will honor the warranty. In fact, you can buy replacement federal breakers for under $10 at www.LiveWireSupply.com.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Gee Ken at least resize the dang picture.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that things not burnt up, it just needs new fpe breakers and a little tlc, then it'll be good as new.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The Canadian version is called Federal Pioneer and they very much do still sell panels using Stab-Lok breakers. No idea if the internal design of the breaker has changed though. That is a damn scary picture by the way.


It's OK to still sell these Panels in Canada because it is too cold for fire there.


----------



## drm (Apr 29, 2008)

Some paint and a wire brush and your good as new. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Gee Ken at least resize the dang picture.


The larger picture is good for seeing the melted buss in great detail


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The OP should send the pic and details to these guys:

http://www.inspectapedia.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm

They would be very interested in it. 

FPE crap.


----------

